# Evans Compact 220



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Found this over the weekend.
Not sure of the year but, would like to know...if  you can tell me, I'm all ears.

This Evans Compact 220 Push pedal car looks to be late 50s?






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

